# WPG, Microsoft, and Intel launch 'Made in India' PC Experience - NuPC



## Flash (May 28, 2015)

*www.windowscentral.com/sites/wpcentral.com/files/styles/larger_wm_brw/public/field/image/2015/05/NuPC-lede.jpg

WPG, the Taiwan based largest electronics distributor in Asia, has  partnered with Intel and Microsoft to launch NuPC in India today. NuPC  is one of the smallest form factor PCs and combines affordability with  infinite customization, powered by Intel processors running Windows 8.1  with Bing.


  The NuPC is an energy efficient, fully functional PC that fulfils the  performance needs of average consumers but fits in the palm of your  hand. It takes up a roughly 4x4-inch footprint on a desk and is just 35m  thick.

The NuPC is available in two variants. The Intel Core i3 processor one  is available for ₹29,999 for the 2GB memory and 500 GB storage option  ₹32,999 for the 4GB memory and 1 TB option. The Intel Celeron processor  variant is available for ₹18,990 for the 2GB memory and 500 GB storage  option and ₹21,990 for the 4GB memory and 1 TB option.

*www.windowscentral.com/sites/wpcentral.com/files/styles/larger/public/field/image/2015/05/NuPC-specifications.png


WPG, Microsoft, and Intel launch 'Made in India' PC Experience - NuPC | Windows Central


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 28, 2015)

Awesome !! It's like pocket size desktop computer !!


----------



## RCuber (May 28, 2015)

What the.. 30K? isn't "Made in India" suppose to be affordable?


----------



## Anorion (May 28, 2015)

what do they mean by "made in india"
which OEM
highly skeptical about components being made in India. In which case, wondering what is ?

- - - Updated - - -

this is not made in India 
*www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/nuc/overview.html


----------



## kARTechnology (May 28, 2015)

*intel NUC are rebadged as nupc.* don't worry in few months it will disappear. in ebay celeron intel nuc is 9k..crap *guys beware...*


----------



## Vyom (May 28, 2015)

There's a premium to be paid for ATOMizing the PC.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 28, 2015)

Too much pricey considering the config even if the small form factor is considered.


----------



## Ironman (May 29, 2015)

kARTechnology said:


> *intel NUC are rebadged as nupc.* don't worry in few months it will disappear. in ebay celeron intel nuc is 9k..crap *guys beware...*



True ^^

Intel NUC are being rebranded and sold

Its better to assemble a AM1 PC from Scratch 

Cheaper & having Same Performance (Almost)


----------



## kARTechnology (May 29, 2015)

Ironman said:


> True ^^
> 
> Intel NUC are being rebranded and sold
> 
> ...


*

Indian company doing introducing new tech product = re-badging*


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (May 29, 2015)

What up with the ridiculous price?
33k for i3 and 22k for Celeron cube made in India!

Wow, I don't know about others. But, this is enough to kill make in India initiative. 
The company however got it right. It wants to play with the idea of made in India and charge ridiculous prices from Indians. While Indians would feel good about it as they helped the cause. Win-2 for both.

I would stay clear of these crap and rather buy other better config product at much lower price.


----------



## vkl (May 29, 2015)

No, these don't seem to be priced that outrageously,it might be somewhat here and there though(we will know when the full specifications are known). 
Comparison of barebone units with these won't be appropriate. There are lot of SFF boxes by different companies with lower specs and higher price than this..and many with comparable price as these ones with respect to their specifications. SFF(portability) units comes with some price factor to it.



> WPG has already leased a manufacturing facility in Parwanoo, Himachal Pradesh, and is looking for another one in Chennai, said Rajeev Bajpai, president of WPG C&C Computers and Peripherals (India) Pvt. Ltd. NuPC will cost between 50,000, Bhalla said


Make in India: Intel partners Microsoft, WPG to make NuPC personal compter - Livemint

Anyway at this point we don't know the exact system specs of those units(which gen processor) also it is not known what is being made here or is it assembling.How worthy these units are would only be known when full specs would be revealed and at the time when they would be selling actually.




kARTechnology said:


> *intel NUC are rebadged as nupc.* don't worry in few months it will disappear. in ebay celeron intel nuc is 9k..crap *guys beware...*


Under 9k you can only find a barebone system at present,there would be no RAM,HDD and Windows based OS(important for those who prefer Windows). Just add the cost of 2GB DDR3L RAM,500GB 2.5" HDD and lowest version of windows 8/8.1 that can be purchased by an individual,and it becomes clear.


----------



## kARTechnology (May 29, 2015)

vkl said:


> Under 9k you can only find a barebone system at present,there would be no RAM,HDD and Windows based OS(important for those who prefer Windows). Just add the cost of 2GB DDR3L RAM,500GB 2.5" HDD and lowest version of windows 8/8.1 that can be purchased by an individual,and it becomes clear.



in *amazon .com*, you can get the asus vivo pc full celeron pc at* 14k.($229)* *with 4gb ram and 500 hdd + win 8.1*

Amazon.com : ASUS VivoPC-VM40B-02 Desktop : Computers & Accessories
*
2 x USB 3.0
4 x USB 2.0
1 x HDMI**
1 x VGA(D-Sub)-Out*
1 x RJ45 LAN
1 x Kensington Lock
1 x DC-in*
1 x Optical S/PDIF out -HTPC *
3 x Audio Jack(s) (Line in/Mic in/Speaker out)
*
vga= low cost monitors without hdmi can be used( in my case for POS)*


----------



## vkl (May 30, 2015)

kARTechnology said:


> in *amazon .com*, you can get the asus vivo pc full celeron pc at* 14k.($229)* *with 4gb ram and 500 hdd + win 8.1*
> 
> Amazon.com : ASUS VivoPC-VM40B-02 Desktop : Computers & Accessories
> *
> ...



Mate,I think it would be unfair to compare with US prices. 

Amazon.in: Buy ASUS VivoPC-VM40B-02 Desktop Online at Low Prices in India | Asus Reviews & Ratings    ~32990

ASUS VM40B-S025K VivoPC (Intel Celeron 1007U 1.5GHz, 500GB, 2GB DDR3, USB 3.0, HDMI, VGA, Card Reader, 2x 2W Speakers, Windows 8): Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories    ~260 Pounds

Somewhat modified version(2GB RAM) of that model is being sold by a seller at flipkart at 21.3k.

Anyway we should wait to see what are the exact specs of this NuPC and the price it is sold at to see where it stands in comparison to other SFF units as such.


----------



## Ironman (May 30, 2015)

Still i think its just assembled in India, Individual Parts are from Other Countries .


----------



## vkl (May 30, 2015)

Yeah,much of it would be just assembling or it could be only assembling perhaps.
First look: WPG NuPC (mini PC) Slideshow - Slide 1
Digit got its hands on it.The i3 version they got is i3 5010u,5th gen(Broadwell based). Hd 5500 is also quite capable for an IGPU.


----------



## kkn13 (May 30, 2015)

bs pricing
heck even flipkart has similar alternatives with intel atom and celeron for 9-10k

- - - Updated - - -

*www.flipkart.com/intel-nuc-kit-dn2820fykh-celeron-processor-n2820-ddr3-barebone-mini-pc/p/itmdzjc37rxdbbxt?pid=MPCDZJC3KRKQRNDM&ref=L%3A8722669182772594555&srno=p_17&query=pc&otracker=from-search
^intel itself

*www.flipkart.com/ecs-liva-x-intel-celeron-n2808-bay-trail-processor-2-gb-ddr3-32-emmc-mini-pc/p/itme5vyykzc83arg?pid=MPCE5VYXHVNFYFKT&ref=L%3A8722669182772594555&srno=p_20&query=pc&otracker=from-search


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 30, 2015)

At that price point(Rs.32k) better or still best to buy an AMD-8 APU based  laptop.


----------



## vkl (May 30, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> bs pricing
> heck even flipkart has similar alternatives with intel atom and celeron for 9-10k
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



First link is again a barebone(without RAM,HDD and Windows based OS).
The unit in second link has no Windows based OS and storage is 32GB as compared to 500GB.Also we don't know which Celeron processor is used in the WPG Nupc.
If it is a Haswell based Celeron(which has been used in some other models) then it would be faster than bay-trail based Celeron n2808 and also with much better graphics performance.


----------



## kkn13 (May 30, 2015)

vkl said:


> First link is again a barebone(without RAM,HDD and Windows based OS).
> The unit in second link has no Windows based OS and storage is 32GB as compared to 500GB.Also we don't know which Celeron processor is used in the WPG Nupc.
> If it is a Haswell based Celeron(which has been used in some other models) then it would be faster than bay-trail based Celeron n2808 and also with much better graphics performance.



still there wont be much difference in real world performance
also you can purchase more storage,ram etc for the links I posted and you would still get a better and cheaper deal than the Nupc
OR
you could even build an HTPC(larger casing but more flexible and you do get small cases now)
OR
Buy a windows tablet (iball,hp etc) + a 1tb hdd


----------



## vkl (May 30, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> still there wont be much difference in real world performance
> also you can purchase more storage,ram etc for the links I posted and you would still get a better and cheaper deal than the Nupc
> OR
> you could even build an HTPC(larger casing but more flexible and you do get small cases now)
> ...



Well,that's a different case and performance issue is subjective to individuals plus higher performing SKUs do cost more
But for those who use Windows(which is most people and businesses) they can't get it much cheaper.
The cheapest version on Windows 8.1 that an individual can buy(Windows 8.1 Bing is OEM only) along with storage and RAM would exceed those costs. 
Building HTPC or buying a barebone SFF or laptop/tablet is an individual preference and a different issue.

The point is that these NuPC units don't seem to be that badly priced as some misinformed posts and apple to oranges comparison did make it out to be.
There are lot of SFFs out there in various online stores and a comparison can be made.Even few posts earlier a comparison was made with another model.
And one will find a lot of units with similar prices for the specs they offer or sometimes relatively quite higher...
Prices can be bit here and there but these(NuPC) are certainly not outrageously priced if a comparison is made now.
The comparison of these SFF units is with other such SFF units..and this one is particularly targeted at Windows preferring audiences and businesses.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (May 30, 2015)

vkl said:


> Well,that's a different case and performance issue is subjective to individuals plus higher performing SKUs do cost more
> But for those who use Windows(which is most people and businesses) they can't get it much cheaper.
> The cheapest version on Windows 8.1 that an individual can buy(Windows 8.1 Bing is OEM only) along with storage and RAM would exceed those costs.
> Building HTPC or buying a barebone SFF or laptop/tablet is an individual preference and a different issue.
> ...



Everyone have windows licence nowadays. I dont need seperate windows for my desktop, laptop,htpc and this nuc. Also, in India majority of consumers don't buy windows until or unless it's comming for free. So, if you include the cost of windows and and say well 25% cost is for the windows. I don't buy that argument.
Secondly, OEM players give windows home edition etc almost for free. They have there own internal contracts which cost them next to nothing. There is no way I an going to pay that amount for additional windows.

The Ram and 500GB hardisk aren't as costly as you are making it sound. Even if we take your example 9k for barebones+5-6k for hardisk and ram. That comes to 14-15k. And I might even get better 1tb for Rs500-600 extra. 

The amount they are asking is atleast 20-30% premium and justifying it with additional windows. Which is ridiculous.

Also, nowadays you can easily get better performing laptop and tablets at that range that even includes a additional screen. I don't see any point in releasing them from marketing perspective other than what I have mentioned in my previous post.


----------



## kkn13 (May 30, 2015)

vkl said:


> Well,that's a different case and performance issue is subjective to individuals plus higher performing SKUs do cost more
> But for those who use Windows(which is most people and businesses) they can't get it much cheaper.
> The cheapest version on Windows 8.1 that an individual can buy(Windows 8.1 Bing is OEM only) along with storage and RAM would exceed those costs.
> Building HTPC or buying a barebone SFF or laptop/tablet is an individual preference and a different issue.
> ...



I happen to have a first hand experience because Im currently in the market to revamp all the computers in my businesses.
Nupc doesnt really appeal to me as a cost effective solution atleast for our requirements.
its pricing isnt vfm at all for a business environment.
Im able to get a custom made touchscreen billing system running windows 8.1 with 4gb ram,i3,500gb hdd for 35k(also upgradeable) and the parts included are all from reputed companies such as IBM and Dell
A Nupc setup will cost much more and since most businesses already have a handful of licenses ready(we have 22 atm),buying windows separately etc wont matter and we might as well go in for NUC instead of Nupc

- - - Updated - - -



REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> Everyone have windows licence nowadays. I dont need seperate windows for my desktop, laptop,htpc and this nuc. Also, in India majority of consumers don't buy windows until or unless it's comming for free. So, if you include the cost of windows and and say well 25% cost is for the windows. I don't buy that argument.
> Secondly, OEM players give windows home edition etc almost for free. They have there own internal contracts which cost them next to nothing. There is no way I an going to pay that amount for additional windows.
> 
> The Ram and 500GB hardisk aren't as costly as you are making it sound. Even if we take your example 9k for barebones+5-6k for hardisk and ram. That comes to 14-15k. And I might even get better 1tb for Rs500-600 extra.
> ...



totally agreed,to add to that, WPG is an unheard of ,taiwanese brand 
why would a business such as mine risk reliability and service etc when we can source much better and cheaper versions from brands such as IBM,Lenovo and Dell(Im able to get something similar for 35k with a touchscreen monitor included)


----------



## vkl (May 30, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> Everyone have windows licence nowadays. I dont need seperate windows for my desktop, laptop,htpc and this nuc. Also, in India majority of consumers don't buy windows until or unless it's comming for free. So, if you include the cost of windows and and say well 25% cost is for the windows. I don't buy that argument.
> Secondly, OEM players give windows home edition etc almost for free. They have there own internal contracts which cost them next to nothing. There is no way I an going to pay that amount for additional windows.
> 
> The Ram and 500GB hardisk aren't as costly as you are making it sound. Even if we take your example 9k for barebones+5-6k for hardisk and ram. That comes to 14-15k. And I might even get better 1tb for Rs500-600 extra.
> ...



Well,OEMs don't get Windows(other than Windows 8.1 Bing subsidized and made free for 7" tabs and subsidized for 9" ones) for free necessarily always,certainly not all and not all versions.Even in contract it is subsidized a lot but not free in most versions.Whether you buy Windows or not is again an individual choice.
Yes in many cases people or businesses can already have licenses and having a preinstalled Windows won't matter,they should prefer barebones or DIY.
Many would be satisfied with a barebone SFF and a distro to go with it.

Simply check out the online stores and compare with other SFF units...you will find many ones costlier than this and some priced according to their specs.
Even by your own estimation you have reached 14-15k without OS.Also _whenever things come preinstalled/preconfigured they are generally pricier relatively than DIY_.There are many who won't go DIY route unlike many of us here and just get the preconfigured ones.And this estimation quite possibly be off if the SKU used in the NUPC is a different and a better one which is quite possible.A faster processor would add to the cost.So many of these SFF units have quite higher prices than their specs and quite a number of them are much higher priced than these units as well.Some of the chrome OS SFF boxes with 2GB RAM and 16GB SSD as storage are priced so much higher relative to their specs,also Vivopc prices have been higher...many such examples.
The point I made was neither about it's VFM factor nor about its appeal to individuals.All I said was these don't seem to be priced that bad(as made out) when compared with many other such SFFs available online especially the preconfigured ones.Anyway,we would know exact specs with time perhaps and when it is actually sold at a price then it could be compared more properly with other SFFs.




kkn13 said:


> Nupc doesnt really appeal to me as a cost effective solution atleast for our requirements.
> its pricing isnt vfm at all for a business environment.



Neither to me at the moment.Notebook market is much bigger,market share of SFFs is very tiny relatively but yeah those tiny amount of people count for NUCs and other SFFs by intel,zotac,Gigabyte,Asus,etc..It's a newer market,there are some uses and of it and some people who will go for these units.
There hasn't been lot of AMD chips involved in such SFFs(only a few) but it's quite possible that with newer APUs,many of their chips also are used in similar units much wider than they have been before.


----------



## kARTechnology (May 30, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> I happen to have a first hand experience because Im currently in the market to revamp all the computers in my businesses.
> Nupc doesnt really appeal to me as a cost effective solution atleast for our requirements.
> its pricing isnt vfm at all for a business environment.
> Im able to get a custom made touchscreen billing system running windows 8.1 with 4gb ram,i3,500gb hdd for 35k(also upgradeable) and the parts included are all from reputed companies such as IBM and Dell



I need a POS system, how can u get a whole pc with *touchscreen *in 35k? recently i did a g3220 build with cx450, gigabyte mobo with usb3,sata3,840evo, 4gb ram, and it was 20k...only cpu. 

tell me what components i need to buy


----------



## kkn13 (May 30, 2015)

kARTechnology said:


> I need a POS system, how can u get a whole pc with *touchscreen *in 35k? recently i did a g3220 build with cx450, gigabyte mobo with usb3,sata3,840evo, 4gb ram, and it was 20k...only cpu.
> 
> tell me what components i need to buy



I dont know the exact components yet but its a i3 haswell,4gb ram,500gb hdd(2.5 inch slimline),Display is by Dell
its a custom make but it has full warranty coverage and I dont have full details since Im buying it in bulk and as a complete package with billing system(ERP),Billing Printer etc
the hardware cost is 35k (base price,without printer and software included)

btw if you want a monitor with touchscreen included,flipkart has a dell touchscreen monitor for 17k,dunno how it is though

- - - Updated - - -



vkl said:


> Well,OEMs don't get Windows(other than Windows 8.1 Bing subsidized and made free for 7" tabs and subsidized for 9" ones) for free necessarily always,certainly not all and not all versions.Even in contract it is subsidized a lot but not free in most versions.Whether you buy Windows or not is again an individual choice.
> Yes in many cases people or businesses can already have licenses and having a preinstalled Windows won't matter,they should prefer barebones or DIY.
> Many would be satisfied with a barebone SFF and a distro to go with it.
> 
> ...



I wouldnt term it as DIY,its very very simple to add the needed components,a simple turn of the screw


----------



## vkl (May 30, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> I wouldnt term it as DIY,its very very simple to add the needed components,a simple turn of the screw



It's not a big deal but well it's technically still DIY, but I was mainly referring to building own mini-ITX set ups and likes.


----------



## kkn13 (May 30, 2015)

vkl said:


> Well it's technically still DIY, but I was mainly referring to building own mini-ITX set ups and likes.



oh,yeah mini-ITX is certainly DIY most of the time


----------



## Allu Azad (May 31, 2015)

[MENTION=135632]vkl[/MENTION] We miss you. Please come back.


----------

